# Shiny wax w/ honey: how to clean?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I noticed one of my solar melter runs of wax has a shine to it, which I suspect is honey contaminating the wax. To address, I'm thinking melt the wax IN water (as opposed to double-boiler) until the water is clear and the block clean?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Are you talking about melting the wax in water in the solar melter? I almost always put some water into the bottom of the container that I am melting my wax into in the solar melter. Mostly because it makes removing the cake easier. If I have some wax that still has honey in it after the first run through the melter, I put the cake in a container with some water in the bottom and remelt. That usually separates the wax from the honey.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

No, I also run the wax into a pan with water in the bottom for that first separation which usually does the trick. This batch must have had more honey than most.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If I have really dirty wax I do melt it in water sometimes more than once.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

How effective is this. I have a pail of cappings from 2 years ago, (lots of honey), turning black as it ages. I was going to fill the bucket with water this week and start to wash it but If I can melt it in water, that will work for me too.


----------

